# How Observant Are You?



## mish (May 19, 2007)

*How Observant Are You?* [FONT=tahoma,sans-serif]The average person only gets 7 correct.[/FONT]​[FONT=tahoma,sans-serif]
This is based on U.S. Info, so use all lobes of your brain. This can be 
more difficult than it looks - it just shows how little most of us 
really see!​ 
There are 25 questions about things we see every day or have known 
about all our lives. How many can you get right? These little simple 
questions are harder than you think-- it just shows you how little we 
pay attention to the commonplace things of life.​ 
Put your thinking caps on. No cheating! No looking around! No getting 
out of your chair! No using anything on or in your desk or computer! 
Except paper to write your answers down on....​ 


Can you beat 23?? (The average is 7) Write down your answers as you go. 
Check answers (on the bottom), AFTER completing all the questions.​ 


REMEMBER - NO CHEATING!!! BE HONEST!!! That means no looking at your 
phone or anything on your desk...​ 

Then, before you pass this on to your friends, change the number on the 
subject line to show how many you got correct. Forward to your friends 
and also back to the one who sent it to you.​ 


LET'S JUST SEE HOW OBSERVANT YOU RE ALLY ARE.
Here we go!​ 

1. On a standard traffic light, is the green on the top or bottom?​ 

2.. How many states are there in the USA ? (Don't laugh, some people 
don't know)​ 

3. In which hand is the Statue of Liberty 's torch?​ 

4. What six colors are on the classic Campbell 's soup label?​ 

5. What two numbers on the telephone dial don't have letters by them?​ 

6. When you walk does your left arm swing with your right or left leg? 
(Don't you dare get up to see!)​ 

7. How many matches are in a standard pack?​ 

8. On the United State s flag is the top stripe red or white?​ 

9. What is the lowest number on the FM ! dial?​ 

10. Which way does water go down the drain, counter or clockwise?​ 

11. Which way does a "no smoking" sign's slash run?​ 

12. How many channels on a VHF TV dial?​ 

13 On which side of a women's blouse are the buttons?​ 

14. Which way do fans rotate?​ 

15 How many sides does a stop sign have?​ 

16. Do books have even-numbered pages on the right or left side?​ 

17 How many lug nuts are on a standard car wheel?​ 

18. How many sides are there on a standard pencil?​ 

19. Sleepy, Happy, Sneezy, Grumpy, Dopey, Doc. Who's missing?​ 

20. How many hot dog buns are in a standard package?​ 

21 On which playing card is the card maker's trademark?​ 

22 On which side of a Venetian blind is the cord that adjusts the 
opening between the slats?​ 

23. There are 12 buttons on a touch tone phone. What 2 symbols bear no 
digits?​ 

24. How many curves are there in the standard paper clip?​ 

25. Does a merry-go-round turn counter or clockwise?​ 


















ANSWERS​ 
1. On a standard traffic light, is the green on the top or bottom? 
BOTTOM​ 
2. How many states are there in the USA ? (Don't laugh, some people 
don't know) 50​ 
3. In which hand is the Statue of Liberty 's torch? RIGHT​ 
4. What six colors are on the classic Campbell 's soup label? BLUE, 
RED, WHITE, YELLOW, BLACK & GOLD​ 
5. What two numbers on the telephone dial don't have letters by them? 
1, 0​ 
6. When you walk does your left arm swing with your right or left leg?
RIGHT​ 
7. How many matches are in a standard pack? 20​ 
8. On the United State s flag is the top stripe re! D or white? RED​ 
9. What is the lowest number on the FM dial? 88​ 
10. Which way does water go down the drain, counter or clockwise?
CLOCKWISE (NORTH OF THE EQUATOR)​ 
11. Which way does a "no smoking" sign's slash run?
TOWARDS BOTTOM RIGHT​ 
12. How many channels on a VHF TV dial? 12 (no #1)​ 
13 On which side of a women's blouse are the buttons? LEFT​ 
14. Which way do fans! rotate? CLOCKWISE AS YOU LOOK AT IT​ 
15 How many sides does a stop sign have? 8​ 
16. Do books have even-numbered pages on the right or left side? LEFT​ 
17 How many lug nuts are on a standard car wheel? 5​ 
18. How many sides are there on a standard pencil? 6​ 
19. Sleepy, Happy, Sneezy, Grumpy, Dopey, Doc. Who's missing? BASHFUL​ 

20. How many hot dog buns are in a standard package? 8​ 
21 On which playing card is the card maker's trademark? ACE OF SPADES​ 
22 On which side of a Venetian blind is the cord that adjusts the 
opening between the slats? LEFT​ 
23. There are 12 buttons on a touch tone phone. What 2 symbols bear no 
digits? * , #​ 
24. How many curves are there in the! standard paper clip? 3​ 
25. Does a merry-go-round turn counter or clockwise? COUNTER​[/FONT]


----------



## Uncle Bob (May 19, 2007)

13 right


----------



## jpmcgrew (May 19, 2007)

I got 11.


----------



## Andy M. (May 19, 2007)

I could only manage 19


----------



## turtledove (May 19, 2007)

I got 22 right and the 3 I missed.......well, I should have known them, lol.


----------



## sattie (May 19, 2007)

12 here... second guessed myself on at least 4 of them so I could of had 16!


----------



## love2"Q" (May 19, 2007)

24 ... 
no idea about the cambells soup ..


----------



## YT2095 (May 19, 2007)

18 Right (and I`m a UKer), although the Telephone and FM radio stuff was a No-Brainer for me, those are pretty universal.


----------



## The Z (May 19, 2007)

I got 16. It woulda been a couple more had I thought a bit more.  You folks that got 23 or 24 must be either very observant or had your best guesses come through for you .

I actually got 5 out of 6 of the soup can colors.  Who knew they'd have gold AND yellow?!?


----------



## YT2095 (May 19, 2007)

actually it was the Blue on the tin I had to think about 

Andy Warhol has a lot to answer for!


----------



## turtledove (May 19, 2007)

I agree about the blue on the Campbell's can; that is the one I had to think about. On some of the others, I just seem to be able to keep odd little facts in my head. Sure wish that some of the "bigger" things would stay in my mind as well, LOL!


----------



## evenstranger (May 19, 2007)

21 for me... 23 for DW... DOH!


----------



## StirBlue (May 19, 2007)

I had 19 correct and I think that I put about as much thought into it as the rest of you.  I would say about 25% thought and 75% interest.  I've sent way too many soup labels to the school house for the Campbell's for Kids Project.  I've been seeing those in my sleep for years!   

Thanks for the challenge....I needed a boost today!


----------



## Dove (May 19, 2007)

*13..all I know about a car is how to drive it..some of the others I should have known too.I didn't stop to think..i just went on to the next question.*


----------



## AllenOK (May 19, 2007)

Well, I got 16, according to the answers listed.  However, they didn't answer what's the top number on the FM Dial.  I think it's 108, but could be wrong.  I've had digital car radios for way to many years now.  Also, I think the answer about which way does the water go down the drain is incorrect.  In the Northern Hemisphere, cyclonic storm systems (which include hurricanes) rotate counter-clockwise


----------



## miniman (May 19, 2007)

I got 8 Oh dear. 

Incidentally the water down the bath plug debate has been going for years, I recently watched a programme saying that it can go either way whichever hemisphere you are in!!


----------



## Buck (May 19, 2007)

Only 19.

I named too many dwarves. I added  Goofy, Floppy, Bozo, Hippy, Sticky and Mike.


----------



## mish (May 19, 2007)

Buck said:
			
		

> Only 19.
> 
> I named too many dwarves. I added Goofy, Floppy, Bozo, Hippy, Sticky and Mike.


 
You forgot Dancer & Prancer


----------



## jpmcgrew (May 19, 2007)

I only got 11 but is it because Im not observant or that I dont waste my time on the little stuff?


----------



## Barbara L (May 19, 2007)

I got 21 but a couple of them were guesses.  I missed the Campbell Soup label one, swinging the right arm with your left leg (I thought it was the right, but I second guessed myself!), the lowest number on the FM dial, and the number of lugnuts.  

 Barbara


----------



## amber (May 19, 2007)

I got 16.  That campbell soup one was tricky, I missed the gold color.  I cannot believe I missed which color stripe on the American flag came first, thought for sure it was white, paper clip threw me too, thought there were only two bends, matches question threw me too.  Fun though!


----------



## middie (May 19, 2007)

16 right for me. 
I missed 
#4
#9-#13
#16
#18
#21


----------



## bullseye (May 20, 2007)

24.  I thought I was clever to get yellow _and_ gold on number 4.  Who knew there was blue on the Campbell's can?


----------



## kitchenelf (May 22, 2007)

I got 20 - you just have to really think and not think too hard either - just go with your gut or guess and hope for the best!  And - I have that soup can a LOT more colorful!!!!!!!!!!!   They should reconsider!


----------



## SurvivorGirl (May 22, 2007)

12
i had no idea about the soup can though


----------



## ironchef (May 22, 2007)

I got 22. I missed:

#4. Blue? Oh well, haven't open a can of Campbell's in a long time.

#7. Don't smoke. 

#12. What the **** is a VHF TV?

Even though I got it, I don't think the seven dwarf question qualifies as a test of ones observancy skills because watching "Snow White" isn't a part of supposed regular activity for most people. Driving, using a phone, turning on a fan, looking at cars, etc. is.


----------



## Renee Attili (May 23, 2007)

18 right. Dang that bashful dwarf!!!! Sad enough I missed the one about the buttons.


----------



## YT2095 (May 23, 2007)

Hang on a Sec!

haven`t I seen this thread before?


----------



## mish (May 23, 2007)

ironchef said:
			
		

> #12. What the **** is a VHF TV?


 
I have a feeling that refers to my grandma's day, when tv channels only went from channel 2-13.

Here's a descrip:

*Very high frequency (VHF)* is the radio frequency range from 30 MHz to 300 MHz. Also known as the *meter band* or *meter wave* as the wavelengths range from ten to one meters. Frequencies immediately below VHF is HF, and the next higher frequencies are known as Ultra high frequency (UHF).
Common uses for VHF are FM radio broadcast at 88–108 MHz and television broadcast (together with UHF). VHF is also commonly used for terrestrial navigation systems (VOR in particular), Marine Communication, and aircraft communications.


----------



## YT2095 (May 23, 2007)

correct, there`s no VHF TV now, that was way back in the old days of thermionic valves (vacuum tubes I think the Americans call them).
now all is UHF for terestrial TV broadcasts.
415 and 625 lines I think are the standard protocols used AKA (NTSC and PAL).

although you DO get the occasional Ham Radio TV-DX signal on VHF TV (if you`re lucky enough to still have a working model).


----------



## mish (May 23, 2007)

YT2095 said:
			
		

> correct, there`s no VHF TV now, that was way back in the old days of thermionic valves (vacuum tubes I think the Americans call them).
> now all is UHF for terestrial TV broadcasts.
> 415 and 625 lines I think are the standard protocols used AKA (NTSC and PAL).
> 
> although you DO get the occasional Ham Radio TV-DX signal on VHF TV (if you`re lucky enough to still have a working model).


 
I knew you would have the answer, YT.  I remember?, back in those days,  the inside of grandma's tv had tubes, and the channels went from 2-13 -- was there a #1? don't recall.


----------



## StirBlue (May 23, 2007)

AllenOK said:
			
		

> Well, I got 16, according to the answers listed. However, they didn't answer what's the top number on the FM Dial. I think it's 108, but could be wrong. I've had digital car radios for way to many years now. Also, I think the answer about which way does the water go down the drain is incorrect. In the Northern Hemisphere, cyclonic storm systems (which include hurricanes) rotate counter-clockwise


 
My washer spins clockwise and the water drains counterclockwise.  I have heard that with some recipes such as pudding or mayo that if you start stirring clockwise you have to continue in that direction and if you change to counterclockwise you will ruin it.  As in pudding or mayo if you switch, it will become runny.  If you are right handed you swirl a whisk clockwise and if you are left handed, you swirl it counterclockwise???


----------



## rbmccleary (May 23, 2007)

I got 18 but was surprised. I'm very forgetful in everyday stuff. Like what was I saying?


----------

